# Moss ball from Petsmart



## Sandypants

I've been reading that some petsmart/petcos are carrying real marimo balls but some still carry the "fake" ones. I guess its java moss wrapped around a ball or rock. I'm really looking to get a real marimo ball and would rather buy it here than order it online and wait...im impatient lol. I'm wondering if I can squeeze one of the petsmart moss balls to see if its real or would they frown on that lol. 

They want $8 for it so if I'm paying that I want a real one lol


----------



## DrMiller357

From what ive seen at my petco/petmart, the fake ones float(they usaly have them tied to a fishing line or sumthing), the real ones are darker, fuzzy, and sink(mostly , mine is always at the bottom). Fake:http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...9&tbnw=112&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
Real:http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...&tbnw=210&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0


----------



## Sandypants

Yea thats what I've been reading but the ones at my local petsmart are in cups and they're on the bottom but I'm still not sure lol. I'm waiting for the store to open here so I can go check them out.


----------



## bmlbytes

Those are real. My roommate bought a couple of them.


----------



## Plecostomus

I got two from Petsmart and they are awesome. They can accumulate a lot of junk in those Petsmart tanks over time though. But they were pretty large for the price, so I thought it was a good deal. And they were genuine.


----------



## Sandypants

Awesome. Thanks everyone. I went and bought one today and my cory cats have been pushing it around the tank the last couple hours lol


----------



## mpfsr

This is a COLD water plant...A true Marimo ball will float.... It will also sink its a part of its growth cycle...Here is a great read on them..

http://www.marimoballs.com/


----------



## Sandypants

mpfsr said:


> This is a COLD water plant...A true Marimo ball will float.... It will also sink its a part of its growth cycle...Here is a great read on them..
> 
> http://www.marimoballs.com/


Everything that I've read about these says they great in water temps 70 to 80ish. But survive just fine in water 25 degrees. So its not really strictly a cold water algae ball. And that site you suggested says "After squeezing one, place it back in the tank. It should float for a few seconds and then sink to the bottom. If it is a fake ball you will feel the hard ball (most likely a ping pong ball) inside and the moss might even peel away. Fake balls will always float."

And I've talk to the guy at my LFS, who has been dealing in fish and such for 50 yrs and he says true marimo balls sink but will float at times.

That site is a good read though, thanks!


----------



## mousey

I wonder if you quarantined your plant?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Quarantine is very important for most plants, but especially so for marimo balls. They're just full of slimy surface area for nasties to hitchhike on to your tank.

Marimos, under correct lighting, will float by day and sink by night as they fill up with oxygen bubbles. They should at least roll around a bit, which is why they're round.


----------

